# Pictures with the pros at the deerassic classic!



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

We spent out weekend at the deerassic classic in Ohio, and got to meet a number of big names in the hunting world..here are some pics with lee and tiffany, michael, and stan potts!


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

That is so cool!!! They are all my favorites! Thats great you got to meet them!!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

awesome pics....


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Cool, I have met them before, all great to be around!!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your pics...hope you had fun!


----------



## archergurl07 (Jul 30, 2007)

That is really cool that you got to meet them!! :greenwithenvy: Thanks for sharing your pics!!


----------

